# netflix super hd



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

saw where there streaming shows now in 1080p....that it was going to cost more, but it shows its included in the price for a month 7.99 probadly will raise there price but im willing to pay more cause the pq is great on my set.....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

My ISP state they are support the SuperHD streams, but I don't see any movies with that icon ... I'm using Roku 2 XD.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i was watching supernatural the series on my ps3


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> My ISP state they are support the SuperHD streams, but I don't see any movies with that icon ... I'm using Roku XD.


I know they haven't got many titles. Just read a report about that the other day. At that time they had (maybe) 3 titles. NF also has to allow various devices to receive 1080p content. Probably gonna take some time.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

morgan79 said:


> i was watching supernatural the series on my ps3


Just checked; E1:S1 Pilot shows as HD, not SuperHD  Same for last #149 ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Just checked; E1:S1 Pilot shows as HD, not SuperHD


Lotta streaming devices out there, gonna take time.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any other known with SuperHD icon to test ?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith;3168171 said:


> My ISP state they are support the SuperHD streams, but I don't see any movies with that icon ... I'm using Roku XD.


Do you have the Roku XD or the Roku 2 XD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, Roku 2 XD (B-stock).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Now if only they would just get more new releases onto streaming.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

p smith, sorry but on my ps3 it shows super hd logo, on it ..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

morgan79 said:


> p smith, sorry but on my ps3 it shows super hd logo, on it ..


for all episodes ? or particular ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

morgan79 said:


> p smith, sorry but on my ps3 it shows super hd logo, on it ..


The PS3s were always among the first to get the "extra" features from NF. I wouldn't be surprised if the Apple TV box got it too. Haven't checked my Sammy BD players.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

My ISP supports the new streams and my ps3 shows 1080p but I don't know if that's up converting or the stream. Only goes to high hd. There is no more xhigh hd. Is there a symbol or is everything hd 1080p because of my ISP deal with netflix


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm thinking if my modem's limit 5.2 Mbps is the show stopper ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm thinking if my modem's limit 5.2 Mbps is the show stopper ?


NF has, or had, 3 tiers of streaming. Don't remember what they were, but I think yours might be too slow.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> My ISP supports the new streams and my ps3 shows 1080p but I don't know if that's up converting or the stream. Only goes to high hd. There is no more xhigh hd. Is there a symbol or is everything hd 1080p because of my ISP deal with netflix


It doesn't have much to do with NF other than them releasing the HD stream to certain devices. What those devices are just this moment is anyone's guess. My two Sammy BD players, the e6500s, always upscaled the streaming picture to 1080/60/p. What you're looking for is 1080/24/p. My Panny plasmas will only show 1080p, they don't mention the frame speed. I do know the devices that are activated for the new stream will show a different logo on the info of the streaming content.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Rich said:


> It doesn't have much to do with NF other than them releasing the HD stream to certain devices. What those devices are just this moment is anyone's guess. My two Sammy BD players, the e6500s, always upscaled the streaming picture to 1080/60/p. What you're looking for is 1080/24/p. My Panny plasmas will only show 1080p, they don't mention the frame speed. I do know the devices that are activated for the new stream will show a different logo on the info of the streaming content.
> 
> Rich


New Super HD and 3D Video Formats Available on Open Connect

http://www.netflix.com/superhd

ps3 has done 1080p for a long time. what i guess im asking is the superhd. is this different because it only available through certain isp and consolidated communications is one of them(checked on netflixs test page for superhd). im assuming its everything we stream because of the change in the levels (no more x high hd and only high hd) or are there superhd titles with a special icon

found my answer
Netflix Super HD

Netflix now offers Super HD streaming on the following devices:
Sony PlayStation 3
Apple TV with 1080p
Roku with 1080p
Nintendo Wii U
Windows 8
Blu-Ray Players and Smart TV's with existing Netflix 1080p support
More devices coming soon!
To stream titles in Super HD, your Internet Provider needs to be connected to our new content delivery network - Netflix Open Connect. Visit our Super HD page to see if your Internet Provider is connected.
If you have a compatible device and your Internet provider is connected to Netflix Open Connect, you can find Super HD titles by looking for the Super HD logo, on the movie description page on a compatible device.
Please note that Super HD requires an Internet connection speed of at least 5Mb/s, and 7Mb/s for our highest available video quality.
For more information about Super HD and Netflix Open Connect, please visit our Super HD page and Netflix Open Connect page.
Still having issues? Contact us via our Help Center.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Now I know what to look for there is a lot of super hd available. 11 out of 35 in my queue are in super hd and 17 aren't even in hd so only 7 on regular hd


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just looked at Netflix's superhd page and my ISP is not one of those that can support it yet. I'm with Frontier.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No go for Xfinity here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't get in on Uverse.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Well with my 10Mb (average test speed is really 9Mb) I couldn't get any higher than high sd. It of course started at low sd then high sd then medium hd then high hd (only for a second) then jump back to high sd.

Guess ill test some more and see. Even in high sd the picture look good. Saturday after noon maybe to many people on Netflix.

As a comparison my network speed on vudu's network speed test pegs out at 9 or greater recommending hdx.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It seems odd that Netflix has to do some tricks with the ISPs to get superHD while Vudu can get it already without anything like that.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

https://signup.netflix.com/openconnect

Explains open connect.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gosh and Golly! I wonder why Comcast hasn't quite made it to the table..... want to protect their TV brethren????


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

it shows on the netflix.com/superhd page that my isp is ready (green light)..i called netflix and asked someone she said it should say super hd instead of high which is what im getting (high) she said that i had to call my isp and ask for the open connect network and i did and suddenlink doesnt have a clue what im talking about.......figures...calling netflix back..


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

ok fresh off the phone with netflix..netflix.com/superhd scroll down to see if your isp is ready if so it will say so....on my ps3 any program with the super hd logo, when your watching something and you hit the display button and it shows high video quality that is the 1080p. it dont go any higher than that...hope this helps...fantastic pq on 15 megs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

morgan79 said:


> ok fresh off the phone with netflix..netflix.com/superhd scroll down to see if your isp is ready if so it will say so....on my ps3 any program with the super hd logo, when your watching something and you hit the display button and it shows high video quality that is the 1080p. it dont go any higher than that...hope this helps...fantastic pq on *15 megs*.


if the 15 Mbps is your DL speed ...then hell, yeah ...


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Gosh and Golly! I wonder why Comcast hasn't quite made it to the table..... want to protect their TV brethren????


My ISP too. Seems that they want to push their own streaming service. (Sreampix) We use to have comcast and it was included with our package. No where close to Netflix, Amazon or Hulu, seemed someone at Comcast thought it could stop subs from cutting their cord.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

morgan79;3169477 said:


> ok fresh off the phone with netflix..netflix.com/superhd scroll down to see if your isp is ready if so it will say so....on my ps3 any program with the super hd logo, when your watching something and you hit the display button and it shows high video quality that is the 1080p. it dont go any higher than that...hope this helps...fantastic pq on 15 megs.


Does yours say High/HD or High/SD


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

high hd the site shows the 3d programming for the best pq is at least 12 meg..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got off the phone with NF and, as usual, the CSR didn't understand much of what I was asking. I did find out that the Sammy BD-e6500s are on the HD list, but they already upscale all NF content to 1080p at 60 frames per second. I'll have to hunt thru the titles on my computers until I find one and give it a try. I asked the CSR for just one title and she couldn't find one. Anyone have a title? 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> Now I know what to look for there is a lot of super hd available. 11 out of 35 in my queue are in super hd and 17 aren't even in hd so only 7 on regular hd


Give me just one title, please?

Rich


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rich;3169828 said:


> Give me just one title, please?
> 
> Rich


What are you wanting? 1080p titles or Super HD titles?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

For super hd it says 7Mb/s max and 5Mb/s mini. Before super hd with only 6Mb ISP I could get x high HD. 

I upgraded to 10Mb ISP and with this super hd movies it goes through low sd high sd then med hd and high hd (just for a second) back down to high sd.

With regular hd it taps out at medium hd. 

Guess a call to Netflix is in order.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

The frighteners was super hd. I don't have 3d. It will show "super hd" in the description instead of HD. Offen it has 5.1 too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Christopher Gould said:


> For super hd it says 7Mb/s max and 5Mb/s mini. Before super hd with only 6Mb ISP I could get x high HD.
> 
> I upgraded to 10Mb ISP and with this super hd movies it goes through low sd high sd then med hd and high hd (just for a second) back down to high sd.
> 
> ...


You might want to sample your download speeds first. May not be a NF glitch at all. Some ISPs don't actually deliver what they say.... imagine!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Laxguy;3169837 said:


> You might want to sample your download speeds first. May not be a NF glitch at all. Some ISPs don't actually deliver what they say.... imagine!


I have used speed test and got 9Mb average and tested with vudu's test and got 9Mb.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

The thing, terminator 2, fire in the sky, the innkeepers all in super hd


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> The thing, terminator 2, fire in the sky, the innkeepers all in super hd


Thanx, I'll check them out.

Rich


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Netflix titles can be 1080p without being "Super HD."


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

i believe the theory is a higher bit rate on the 1080p super hd.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Netflix titles can be 1080p without being "Super HD."


All my NF content is upscaled to 1080p. I just want to see how much better this is.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> i believe the theory is a higher bit rate on the 1080p super hd.


I'll check out those titles and post about them later.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

The list of devices is sort of incorrect too. The Roku XD/S all thou 1080p capable only does Netflix in 720p. As far as I can tell.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

well according to avs site it looks like a possible bug is why im getting high/sd after high/hd on the ps3. they think its because there isnt a level programmed into the ps3 indicator to show that bite rate.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

the frieghtners just watched high/sd was what it sad the whole movie was 5.1 though...great pq


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I called Netflix again and tried to explain the high/sd thing and asked to report it as a bug.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I called Netflix again and tried to explain
> the high/sd thing and asked to report it as a bug.


Can't get it at all. Called Cablevision and got nowhere.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I called Netflix again and tried to explain the high/sd thing and asked to report it as a bug.


Do you know: NetFlix has no technical support? I called them a year or so ago about a problem I was having and as soon as it got a bit (just a little bit) technical, they quickly gave up and told me to call my ISP. I then asked to be sent to their technical support people and was told they don't have that. Unreal. They're trying to go to a mostly streaming business and don't support it in any way, technically.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I got that feeling the first time I called and he tried to tell me my connection wasn't steady enough. I pointed out that I can do vudu hdx 1080p on the same ps3 with no problem. He said that was like comparing apples and oranges. So I gave up and did more Internet searches and found AVS was taking about it and said he had a bit rate of 4800( I think) and was showing high/sd. They assumed it was a big.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I got that feeling the first time I called and he tried to tell me my connection wasn't steady enough. I pointed out that I can do vudu hdx 1080p on the same ps3 with no problem. He said that was like comparing apples and oranges. So I gave up and did more Internet searches and found AVS was taking about it and said he had a bit rate of 4800( I think) and was showing high/sd. They assumed it was a big.


I got into one of those circular arguments. NF told me to call CV. CV told me to call NF and so forth.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would do next time make 3-way call, mini conference.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would do next time make 3-way call, mini conference.


Honestly, I don't know who else to call. I guess I'll get it when I get it. Not that important to me, I get better PQ than D*'s 1080i with my upscaling BD players when streaming NF content.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, I finally got the HD on my Sammy e6500s. Watched the sequel to The Pillars of Fire on one of my e6500s and it looks good. Watched the second episode on one of my c5500s that doesn't show the Super HD logo and it upscaled it so well, I couldn't really tell the difference. Now, I see most of the New Releases show the Super HD logo. 

I have a Sony 590 arriving tomorrow, need it to replace the c5500 on my Home Theater Sammy sound system. Can't put another Sammy on it, the remotes would screw both up.

The Sony 590 was the choice over on AVS and I'll be interested to see if it can at least perform as well as my Sammys do. 

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I went to the NF SHD page. It says my ISP is not configured (CenturyLink 20M/896K)


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my ps3 shows high/sd,, but when i hit the info on my lg tv its shows as 1080 60p...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

morgan79 said:


> my ps3 shows high/sd,, but when i hit the info on my lg tv its shows as 1080 60p...


My Sammy e6500s and c5500s upscale every thing to 1080p/60 and I kinda thought that was what I was looking at. All my Panny plasmas tell me is 1080p. I called NF about the ("Super HD") and, naturally, they didn't know what it was. They're gonna send me an email if they figure it out. I'm not holding my breath. How can they run that company without tech support?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> OK, I finally got the HD on my Sammy e6500s. Watched the sequel to The Pillars of Fire on one of my e6500s and it looks good. Watched the second episode on one of my c5500s that doesn't show the Super HD logo and it upscaled it so well, I couldn't really tell the difference. Now, I see most of the New Releases show the Super HD logo.
> 
> I have a Sony 590 arriving tomorrow, need it to replace the c5500 on my Home Theater Sammy sound system. Can't put another Sammy on it, the remotes would screw both up.
> 
> ...


So, I got the Sony 590 yesterday and I'm not happy with it. The remote is not as well thought out as the Sammy remotes, which aren't well thought out, but the Sony remote is really bad. Tiny buttons, big Home button where it's not needed. Can't see the damn thing in a dark room. I'm gonna give it another day and see if I can tolerate it. The PQ is on a par with my Sammy e6500s. The 590 doesn't have a time counter on the front panel as the Sammys do. Another nail in the coffin.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> How can they run that company without tech support?
> 
> Rich


Possibly because NF is available on such a wide variety of devices.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I think it's a bug. The ps3 doesn't know what to call the higher bit rate than high/hd. So it puts up high/sd. They measured it over at avsforums and it showed high/sd.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Possibly because NF is available on such a wide variety of devices.


Yeah, I get that. What I don't get is how they think they can go all streaming and not have a bit of tech support.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I think it's a bug. The ps3 doesn't know what to call the higher bit rate than high/hd. So it puts up high/sd. They measured it over at avsforums and it showed high/sd.


I've been reading about it there too. What one guy got on his TV was 1080/60p. My Panny plasmas only tell you if you have 1080p. Doesn't give any info on frames per second.

I kinda figured it was the 60fps that I was seeing. Still, a major jump in PQ. And they just keep adding Super HD content.

I did compare the SHD content with an upscaled DVD, upscaled to 1080/60p, and the SHD did show a better PQ than the DVD.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> So, I got the Sony 590 yesterday and I'm not happy with it. The remote is not as well thought out as the Sammy remotes, which aren't well thought out, but the Sony remote is really bad. Tiny buttons, big Home button where it's not needed. Can't see the damn thing in a dark room. I'm gonna give it another day and see if I can tolerate it. The PQ is on a par with my Sammy e6500s. The 590 doesn't have a time counter on the front panel as the Sammys do. Another nail in the coffin.
> 
> Rich


Well, I hooked up the Sony to my bedroom's AV system (had to disable the home theater as far as viewing BDs or DVDs or streaming content, just using the sound system part) and watched some streaming content last night.

I might just keep it. I have to do some more research, but I know the Panny's remotes and the Sammy remotes, while being a bit better laid out than the Sony, are still kinda hard to use in a dark room. I might give an LG a shot, I dunno. Since I bought the Sony on Amazon, I've got 30 days to find something better. Don't want a box like the Apple TV or the Roku. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NetFlix seems to be having problems with streaming and it's being blamed on the new _House of Cards_ series. What people seem to be seeing is lockups when streaming and rebuffering. Seems like everybody finally caught on and found out what a great series this is.

Problem is, it's also affecting streaming NF content in general. And, naturally, NF is getting a lot of calls they can't answer because the don't have any tech support. What? No tech support? Nope. Nobody I've talked to at NF has any idea what's going on with streaming, nobody.

BTW, I sent that Sony 590 back. Just a step or two below the Sammy e6500s, I think. If I didn't have the Sammys, I might have been happy with the Sony, but the Sammys just work better. Just an opinion.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

One more thought about the Sammy e6500 vs the Sony 590. The Sony was $98 when I bought it and the Sammy is still listed at it's usual price. ~ $170. 

Guess you do get what you pay for.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

They have now fixed the super hd bug on the ps3. It doesn't do low sd med sd high sd low hd etc.. It actually says 1080 super hd 720 HD 240 sd etc..


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

But now the timer doesn't seem to be working. One step forward two steps back lol


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Called and a couple of days latter the timer is now fixed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> Called and a couple of days latter the timer is now fixed.


Gonna be awhile for them to fix all the bugs.

Wish they'd change the UIs.

Rich


----------

